# what happened



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

I put melafix and pimafix in my tank cause of fin rot so the water was cloudy. My betta was very unhappy, all he did was sleep. He didn't even eat. I changed his tank and noticed the front of his body has become light orange from red. He still is not moving much. What could be happening? Will he eat again? all i did is put pimafix in the tank now


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Melafix and Pimafix are made from tree oils.....oil is very thick and will coat the labyrinth organs of bettas (and other labyrinth fish) and can interfere with them taking air from the surface......most likely why your betta is lethargic. 

Do daily water changes and put some carbon in the filter (if it isn't there already).


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

where do i get carbon?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i cleaned the tank and took out the pima and melafix and now hes starting to move a little again should i stop putting pima and melafix? Maybe it not fin rot btw thts the thing 0on my avatar


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you can buy carbon anywhere you can buy filter-usually. 
The fin rot if that is what it is- is best cured by lots of water changes. Keep the water very clean.
Looking at the photo I am wondering if it is actually the color of the fish tail?
if so it does not need treating.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok thx but is there any way to be sure its not fin rot
i cannot believe i harmed him for no reason


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

doesn't look like fin rot to me


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok well majority said that so i guess i will let it be but i hope it goes back to normal again


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok wow guys thx for the advice.. it really helped
his colour is back he is eating and moving again just like he was a week ago!
thanks


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

are you planning to get a filter any time soon?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ya im getting the new tank remember i just dont know which one


----------

